

Fed. Government Pays IT Contractors Nearly Twice As Much As Its Own IT Workers - franze
http://www.cio.com/article/689861/Fed._Government_Pays_IT_Contractors_Nearly_Twice_As_Much_As_Its_Own_IT_Workers

======
ims
One reason that the Fed Gov spends more in the short term on contractors (in
addition to all those reasons in common with most private employers, like
insurance) is to avoid pension costs.

It is also very hard to fire a GS employee.

~~~
anigbrowl
These costs were included in the analysis, according the project's
_Methodology_ page: [http://www.pogo.org/pogo-files/reports/contract-
oversight/ba...](http://www.pogo.org/pogo-files/reports/contract-
oversight/bad-business/co-gp-20110913-1.html)

